# The value of a Master degree for a structural engineer? (for structurals only)



## WilDV (Apr 3, 2012)

My main goal is to become a license PE-structural and SE engineer, hopefully in multiple state. I want to know how important is a master degree? Can someone ease my mine, already. If you have a master please state why you think its important or why you think it might not be important. If you dont have a master it's okay I want your thoughts also. And if you have you PE-str or SE license let me know.


----------



## MGX (Apr 3, 2012)

Most places near me won't interview for a structural engineer unless the candidate has a Master's.


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 3, 2012)

MGX said:


> Most places near me won't interview for a structural engineer unless the candidate has a Master's.


Note true.

Most places state that a MS degree is a plus, but not required.


----------



## ipswitch (Apr 3, 2012)

I have a Master's in Structural. I've never really had to use it to get a leg up in an interview. Right now, I use it to impress the girls on Facebook.


----------



## dakota_79 (Apr 3, 2012)

Do it if you can, WilDV. Not only does it open up more doors for jobs, but practically speaking it's good for you. Undergrad programs just can't cram enough important structural topics in these days, so pursuing the MS will give you the chance to study more advanced, yet practical topics you'll use every day, like seismic design and str dynamics, advanced steel and concrete, advanced foundations, etc.


----------



## yoduh9 (Apr 3, 2012)

WilDV,

In my opinion, it would depend if you are going to emphasize in either buildings or bridges.I am a bridge guy who only has a BS. When I graduated I went to work and having a good mentor at work helped teach what I needed to know from a Bridge standpoint. Most of the graduate level classes I have looked into are building specific, and there is very little regarding bridges. I can see how for buildings, it would be beneficial becasue there is a lot more dynamics that go into buildings, especially in a seismic region. Hope that helps.


----------



## WilDV (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks, guys.

I was actually hoping that the majority of you guys would say that it isn't that important. I recently graduated june of 2011 and right now I'm an eit project (structural) engineer, I manage to get into a small structural firm and my boss encourage me to go get it. I made up my mind that I want to be a SE license engineer, but the master degree I haven't really even thought about.

Let say, I do decide to go. When would be the best time to go? Would it make sense to go back after getting PE (civil/structural) and SE license?


----------



## ipswitch (Apr 4, 2012)

WilDV:

My advice is hold your nose and dive right in. Get it done and over with because as time goes by you'll become involved with other stuff and you'll never get back to it.

As soon as I graduated with my BS I went straight into Grad work.


----------



## WilDV (Apr 8, 2012)

ipswitch:

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## McEngr (Apr 8, 2012)

Most MS guys I've spoken to say that they really have never been able to relate their masters degree with real life. It's usually a thesis-oriented degree and is primarily driven by an industry that needs the research at that particular time. For instance, I'm a building structural guy, but I would have to get an MS at Portland State working for a PhD researching ways to cut out engineering time with research on transmission towers for the Bonneville Power Administration up in Portland.

I know the above scenario isn't always the case. There are ME degrees that are primarily class-oriented degrees. I personally feel inadequate with finite element analysis, plate and shell theory, and structural dynamics. I think the structural dynamics as it relates to seismic design is the most relevant aspect of more advanced structural engineering. Finding a more efficient building design using a time history analysis using multiple modes of vibration seems to be a more advanced topic having a good understanding of such things. But these are also for high-rise structural engineers. I think that 90% of engineering firms will only be doing low to mid-rise (12+/- stories) which will likely not be required beyond the static analysis. I personally think that firms with a seismic director with a PhD or an advanced MS degree and a prominent figure will be the go-to guy among the high-rise types of firms.

An MS is out of the question for me having 4 little kids at the present time, but it's always been a hope and dream of mine to get it. Like ipswitch said: do it early if you can.


----------



## ipswitch (Apr 8, 2012)

Finite Element Analysis was way over my head. I could understand matrices and whatnot but the Professor was this heavy from MIT that did research with Kraken or some IBM supercomputer who was outerspace smart.


----------



## WilDV (Apr 8, 2012)

McEngr:

Thanks, I needed that kind of answer. And I made up my mind. I will work for 1-2 years and then go back and get my master. I think I can do it, I mean I don't plan on having a family of my own until I hit my late 20s and early 30s.

ipswitch:

"I have a Master's in Structural. I've never really had to use it to get a leg up in an interview. Right now, I use it to impress the girls on Facebook."

That's funny! A better way would be to ask a girl what her job is, and then when she ask what is your job, you say "does it matter if I'm already a good guy?" And then when she gives a reason you say you're a "Structural Engineer." That should be enough, lol.


----------



## daedalus34r (Apr 17, 2012)

for younger engineers like myself (just 3.5yrs of exp), I found my MS invaluable in further preparing me for my engineering career, solidifying my core eng principles and covering more advanced topics not found in my bachelors.

An engineer with just a BS that has great work experience in varied types of design can offset the lack of MS, but not every engineer has that luck in landing that gig. I can see why NCEES was thinking about requiring an MS for an SE license, it's a terrible move but it makes a lot of sense.


----------



## WilDV (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for participating daedalus34r,

If you can, can you tell me how in-depth do they cover seismic and wind analysis? And what you found the most important subject covered?

The way I'm learning now is based on what the engineers says to me, and what I read from the collection of books and references that I bought for myself.


----------



## ipswitch (Apr 18, 2012)

WilDV said:


> Thanks for participating daedalus34r,
> 
> If you can, can you tell me how in-depth do they cover seismic and wind analysis? And what you found the most important subject covered?
> 
> The way I'm learning now is based on what the engineers says to me, and what I read from the collection of books and references that I bought for myself.


Having a great colection of books makes a good engineer. I have one steel book that goes for abt $1000 and it's helped me quite a bit so far.


----------



## McEngr (Apr 18, 2012)

Is it the 14th edition? LoL!


----------



## daedalus34r (Apr 19, 2012)

WilDV said:


> Thanks for participating daedalus34r,
> 
> If you can, can you tell me how in-depth do they cover seismic and wind analysis? And what you found the most important subject covered?
> 
> The way I'm learning now is based on what the engineers says to me, and what I read from the collection of books and references that I bought for myself.


Seismic design was covered in each of the various materials, in addition to the general stuff like how to calculate base shear, distribution of base shear along the height. Sadly i wish Wind was covered moreso, it was barely touched upon. Other topics that were quite relevant were plastic design/hinges as well as prestressed design.


----------



## WilDV (Apr 21, 2012)

I'd like to think of it as a good start.

ipswitch, how big is you're collection?


----------



## Vinsanity (May 2, 2012)

Ive been doing structural engineering for over 17 yrs, got a BS and MS in this field, and design structures all over the world, to me personnally, MS in Structures is good if you wanted to understand in depth about Struct Engineering and even understand how structural software programs were written, the license as an SE is only applicable in the US and wont get you anywhere if you wanted to experience worldwide. This is case to case its up to you what to decide and go for in your career.


----------



## McEngr (May 2, 2012)

Vinsanity, I hope you get licensed soon. There'a no comparison to being in responsible charge of something.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 2, 2012)

Mc Engr, thanks. you too I wish you success on your SE. On my end Im not in a hurry, Im outside of USA now, Im in Canada, to me getting a US PE and SE is a personal goal, if I do get it its a bonus I can practice almost all North America, we do have some projects in New York and California though, and if I get the US licenses, we dont need to hire US PE.

Good luck all.


----------

